# How long can a snake stay under water?



## noah2112 (Jul 17, 2011)

Stupid question but my water python like to just chill under water for quite awhile.... So yeah I was just wondering how long or do you're snakes do this? Thanks


----------



## timantula (Jul 17, 2011)

well the longest ive sat and watched and my water python under water is 25mins...


----------



## noah2112 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow thanks a lot mine loves the water a lot of people I know said they don't normally go in the water


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

I have watched wild diamond python submerged for several days, I don't mean it was not able to breathe I mean almost its entire body was in the water and it was leaving its head above.


----------



## longqi (Jul 17, 2011)

Our Burmese and Retics love the water
Sometimes we get worried about how long they stay totally submerged and unmoving
We think our record for a Burmese is 65 minutes
But hard to watch all the time so may be incorrect
They dont even gasp for air
Just a set of nostrils and back down very quietly


----------



## timantula (Jul 17, 2011)

noah2112 said:


> Stupid question but my water python like to just chill under water for quite awhile.... So yeah I was just wondering how long or do you're snakes do this? Thanks


 and no, i dont think this is a stupid question, im quite interested in some of the answers...


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2011)

I just watched a Nat Geo Wild show on the Green Anacondas in South America, they said they can stay submerged for up to 20 mins, I'm guessing our Pythons would be similar?


----------



## Boidae (Jul 17, 2011)

I can understand if you're a bit worried, my Water python is the same. She will stay underwater for ages, especially when she's in shed. I have never timed her, but on multiple occasions she has stayed underwater for well over an hour. Its perfectly natural for snakes to do that, especially aquatic snakes like Anacondas and Water pythons.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 17, 2011)

Anacondas are boas so I asssume the body structure, lung capacity etc is different


----------



## Boidae (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, I am aware of that, Anaconda actually translates into Water boa. 
And yes, Boas are naturally wider across than pythons, so their lungs may well be wider and thus have a larger capacity.


----------



## noah2112 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah she is in shed atm but I still haven't had him for very long.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 17, 2011)

Remember to keep the humidity up, Water pythons often have REALLY bad sheds if there is not enough humidity.


----------



## noah2112 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a kitty litter tray of water directly under the heat lamp


----------

